# Video on how not to do things



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

I wonder if this guy is still alive.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I cannot believe that someone would be that proud of such a bonehead technique. I have done a few unsafe things in my life but I certainly didn't record for all of humanity.


----------



## modestmouser (Sep 8, 2008)

the most dangerous thing in that video is where his daughter was if you saw her in the beginning….. in the line of kickback fire.

it almost looked in the video however, as if he were using the fence and miter gauge simultaneously.

the bucket balancing act could have turned into a surprise too…

(perhaps i'm giving this guy the benefit of the doubt), but i got the impression that the exercise he was doing was for diagnostic purposes….. the motor runs fine now… the starting cap needs replacement.


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

I saw the whole fence and mitergauge thing too… oh man! That is actually very funny if it were not so unsafe, its like using tablesaws in the third world or something…


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

You think this one is dangerous? Check this one out.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

That video is an awesome example of what keeps me busy everyday at work. The only thing that was missing was an open beer sitting on the table.Stupidity and alcohol are my best 2 friends and they will keep me coming back time after time.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like we have a couple of prime candidates for the Darwin awards.

These fish are definitely swimming in the shallow end of the gene pool!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder if anyone has talked to this guy about his video actuall both of them.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't think I could make myself do this if I was dead drunk.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

his video of 'framing a house' by himself is even more frightening when he uses the circular-saw with his hand in line of the blade….






and yes- check al the comments people posted on his videos…. they are all negative.


----------



## thom (Feb 16, 2008)

Those clips were enlightening but you have to check this one out: 




I think some of these guys might have worked for me once


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

What. The. $#%@?

Seriously, was that guitar one homemade? There is a reason why no one will manufacture a saw like that!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Actually, I use shaper cutters and saw blades on a shaper spindle for cutting tenons and certain shapes. The difference is that we use proper guards for protection. I have a 9" diameter tenon cutter that can be used horizontally on the shaper or vertically on the saw arbor. It is common. The cutters are designed for these purposes. They are safe to use with proper safety precautions. The video of the guy making guitars comes form southern Brazil. I have seen many wood shops there and can attest to the unsafe practices. Most of their saw do not even raise or lower. They actually sell saw pillow block shafts that are attached to a wooden top and some legs. Power it up with a motor and pulley and you have a saw. Most shops operate this way.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Aside from the fact that I can no longer stand on one leg and do anything with the other, if I tried any of these tricks - they would probably be my last.

We need to have a group prayer session for these guys who have never had shop safety classes.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I hope that he has made many videos of himself. They may be the only memory his daughter will have of him. Vey few school systems have shop classes anymore - this certainly helps to keep the emergency rooms busy.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

well theres an old saying you learn something new every day.
Well now there's a new saying I don't want to learn something new every day if this is it LOL Alistair


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

My god this guy did everything there is to do wrong! Did you catch the fact he was feeding the wood from the wrong side of the blade?


----------



## woodyoda (Dec 7, 2008)

If you think those guys are scary, have you ever seen an old shingle saw work? see if someone can find a video of that…
As far as the construction guys go, I was putting in glass on the second story, off an extension ladder when a red tailed hawk decided I was some kind of threat to her nest…..I went down, glass, extension ladder and all, about 20'....hawk was OK though…...I'd love to see a video of that….yoda


----------



## tyson (Feb 18, 2009)

i can't watch any more, the first guy with the bucket balancing trick was enough for me, OH MY GOD!!!


----------



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

I could have told you the grandpa's saw guy was an idiot when he opened his mouth
I think you guys are giving the guitar guy a bad rap
I am willing to bet everyone who comented on him has at least once used a wing cutter on a router table with no push block or feather board and or/ more than once ripped an edge on a large board with your hand grasping the top of the board


----------



## PirateOfCatan (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't believe the bucket saw guy lived long enough to have a kid. We need natural selection back.


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

These guys have major kahunas and few cerebral wrinkles.


----------

